# Happy Birthday Linda (HavaneseSoon)



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Just wanted to say Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Have fun!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!! Hope all your wishes come true.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

arty: *Happy Birthday, Linda! Hope your day has been FUN and that you've gotten lots of birthday lickies from Dexter and Jack! *


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Linda...hope your day is filled with all good things.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Linda! arty:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Late in the day; but hope you are still having a great birthday.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh I missed this! Happy belated birthday, Linda! I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Linda, I'm sorry Cicero and I are late in wishing you a Happy Birthday ~ but we hope it was one of the best yet!!! I hope the boys were on their best behavior for you and gave you lots of kisses.


----------

